# ICloud me demande code déverrouillage iPhone



## Aldudes (Mercredi à 12:06)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques semaines, sur mon iPhone sous iOS 16.2, dans Réglages j’ai une notification qui me demande d’entrer le code de déverouillage de l’iPhone pour pouvoir continuer à utiliser iCloud.

Ça me le faisait environ 1 fois par semaine.

J’ai déconnecté l’iPhone d’iCloud et je l’ai reconnecté. Ça ne le faisait jusqu’à aujourd’hui où j’ai de nouveau eu la notification.

Ça ne le fait pas sur mon iPad (iPadOS 16.2).

Sauriez-vous comment faire pour que la notification ne revienne plus ?

En vous remerciant.


----------

